# have anyone been contacted via phone by VETASSESS during assessment?



## ShermD (Feb 5, 2016)

have anyone been contacted via telephone by VETASSESS during full assessment? or have they contacted employers?

I'm applying for 189 visa and Full assesment on VETASSESS and should I expect a telephone call from VETASSESS within next 3 months? Do they call every person or they just call applicants randomly? 

one of friends told me that they only call you when they think your skills are on margin to give a positive outcome, but I used VETASSESS's advisory service as well and I think my documents are complete and skills are sufficient.


----------



## ShermD (Feb 5, 2016)

no one? :O .. no one has gone through VETASSESS Assessment process ?


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

ShermD said:


> no one? :O .. no one has gone through VETASSESS Assessment process ?


In my experience VETASSESS communicate by email or post. It is possible that they have telephoned me, but I seldom answer telephone calls. If someone leaves a sensible message I return the call.


----------



## ShermD (Feb 5, 2016)

thank you Russell 

only 1 person have gone through the process of VETASSESS ?


----------



## Patriotic Soul (Aug 20, 2016)

Yes vetassess do call & its totally up to them which applicant to call, they took my interview for almost 20 minutes. They go very deep regarding the information you provid, e.g. they ask you about job description, your role, company, etc.


----------



## frenzyfly (May 22, 2016)

Same thing happened with me. They interviewed for 26 minutes. And after about 10 days, I got a positive outcome.


----------



## natahir1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Patriotic Soul said:


> Yes vetassess do call & its totally up to them which applicant to call, they took my interview for almost 20 minutes. They go very deep regarding the information you provid, e.g. they ask you about job description, your role, company, etc.


Hi,
You applied for which profession, how was the interview and what was the final outcome.?
I did for Internal Auditor, received a call, but interview was not excellent, just ok, no bad either, what should I expect as a result.


----------



## Patriotic Soul (Aug 20, 2016)

natahir1 said:


> Hi,
> You applied for which profession, how was the interview and what was the final outcome.?
> I did for Internal Auditor, received a call, but interview was not excellent, just ok, no bad either, what should I expect as a result.


Well my interview went well but my employer screwed things for me so i got negative outcome from vetassess, but dont worry as long as your employer provide correct information you are safe.


----------



## natahir1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Thanks for the info, did they call the same day to employer when they interviewed you, or some time before or after, I had a call 4 days ago, so for no contact with the employer.....
Thanks


----------



## Abdullah (Oct 18, 2015)

natahir1 said:


> Hi,
> You applied for which profession, how was the interview and what was the final outcome.?
> I did for Internal Auditor, received a call, but interview was not excellent, just ok, no bad either, what should I expect as a result.


Hi even I applied for Internal Auditor position. Can you update as to what did they ask you in particular? I am expecting a call from Vetassess in a day of two. I live in Riyadh Saudi Arabia. +966-507898731 call me.

Thanks


----------



## Sumaiya Israr (Feb 20, 2017)

frenzyfly said:


> Same thing happened with me. They interviewed for 26 minutes. And after about 10 days, I got a positive outcome.


Hey can u plz tell me what questions did they ask u? as i m expectng my interview in next few days and i m quite worried about it because most of the times during interviews i get nervous and can not respond quickly so please help me out so i can b mentally prepared and can get a positive outcome


----------



## Sumaiya Israr (Feb 20, 2017)

Patriotic Soul said:


> Yes vetassess do call & its totally up to them which applicant to call, they took my interview for almost 20 minutes. They go very deep regarding the information you provid, e.g. they ask you about job description, your role, company, etc.


can u please tell me the questions they asked from you?


----------



## Patriotic Soul (Aug 20, 2016)

Sumaiya Israr said:


> can u please tell me the questions they asked from you?


Mostly they ask you about ur job duties & your company. Nature of ur job ur qualification etc. So prepare ur self well.


----------



## Sumaiya Israr (Feb 20, 2017)

Thank you so much for your kind response, yup i was thinking to tell all those job duties that are mentioned in my cv if they are going to question about that. But do they want an explanation of all those roles and responsibilities? Or just stating those is enough?


----------



## Patriotic Soul (Aug 20, 2016)

Sumaiya Israr said:


> Thank you so much for your kind response, yup i was thinking to tell all those job duties that are mentioned in my cv if they are going to question about that. But do they want an explanation of all those roles and responsibilities? Or just stating those is enough?


You need to tell them the job duties which u mentioned in experience letter. Most of the interview will b conducted on the bases of tht experience letter.


----------



## Sumaiya Israr (Feb 20, 2017)

Thank you so much hey one last question if u dnt mind  do they call during office hours or at anytime?


----------



## Patriotic Soul (Aug 20, 2016)

Sumaiya Israr said:


> Thank you so much hey one last question if u dnt mind  do they call during office hours or at anytime?


Check you inbox i PM you, will explain u in detail


----------



## Patriotic Soul (Aug 20, 2016)

Sumaiya Israr said:


> Thank you so much hey one last question if u dnt mind  do they call during office hours or at anytime?


Check your inbox i PM you, will explain u in detail


----------



## Sumaiya Israr (Feb 20, 2017)

Okz. I m checking


----------



## Patriotic Soul (Aug 20, 2016)

Replied you pls check...


----------



## Patriotic Soul (Aug 20, 2016)

Replied you pls check....


----------



## azshaikh01 (Mar 15, 2017)

natahir1 said:


> Hi,
> You applied for which profession, how was the interview and what was the final outcome.?
> I did for Internal Auditor, received a call, but interview was not excellent, just ok, no bad either, what should I expect as a result.


Hello
I need to apply for Internal Auditor . Whaqt was your out come ?

Please help me regarding reference Letter and Interview as 
what type of questions they ask 
and how you prepare reference letter ?


----------



## Cpreety (Sep 12, 2017)

hi I am new to this thread I wish to know will vettassess contact the employer also


----------

